
Yahoo Launches World's Largest Hadoop Production Application - toffer
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/hadoop/2008/02/yahoo-worlds-largest-production-hadoop.html
======
sarosh
The video interview in the above link is particularly cool.

Hadoop seems to be the quasi-secret sauce in a number of projects.

A comparison between Hadoop and Google's Sawzall is at:
[http://glinden.blogspot.com/2007/04/yahoo-pig-and-google-
saw...](http://glinden.blogspot.com/2007/04/yahoo-pig-and-google-sawzall.html)

The NLP search engine Powerset also uses it.
[http://blog.powerset.com/2007/10/16/powerset-empowered-by-
ha...](http://blog.powerset.com/2007/10/16/powerset-empowered-by-hadoop)

------
redorb
Looks like Yahoo! can now refresh its entire data base 34% faster. Meaning its
index will now be overall updating more often than google. (although google is
still the king of indexing content on a 'rate of freshness' scale')

------
michaelneale
But, its java - you can't do anything cool with java, its just not allowed ;)

~~~
michaelneale
(note: I am trying to be funny)

~~~
systems
well what is java written in? you can always claim that hadoop is ultimately
writen in the language used to create java.

they should have used Perl5 and Moose thought!

~~~
michaelneale
Java is written in mostly Java, of course !

According to sloccount of latest tar of OpenJDK6:

java: 2393565 (72.63%) cpp: 462235 (14.03%) ansic: 419499 (12.73%) sh: 17089
(0.52%) asm: 1936 (0.06%) awk: 598 (0.02%) lisp: 449 (0.01%) cs: 72 (0.00%)
jsp: 24 (0.00%) csh: 3 (0.00%)

There is lisp in there? I am betting elisp for an emacs major mode or
something. But 72% Java. c/c++ would be for posix interfaces, and probably
enough core VM code, and perhaps hotspot stuff.

